# Wie groß war der Größte?????



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

Und zwar der größte Fisch, den - oder von dem - ihr gegessen habt??????

Immer wieder laufen ja Diskussionen, dass große Fische nicht schmecken würden, oder ob eben doch, etc..

Da interessiert mich doch auch mal *die persönliche Erfahrung *der Boardies, wie groß die größten ihrer Fische waren, die sie verzehrt haben, welche Art, wie zubereitet und wie sie geschmeckt haben..

*NUR EIGENE ERFAHRUNGEN *- kein Hörensagen bitte!!

Und ich fang gleich mit meinen Erfahrungen mal an:
Waller, 1,98m
filetiert, gebraten, 
Geschmack super

Karpfen, 13 Kilo
Kalt geräuchert als Karpfenschinken 
Ein Gedicht!!

Zander, 89 cm
filetiert, gebraten
klasse

Schleie, 2,3 Kilo
im Ganzen geschmort.
Geschmack naja....


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Waller: 1,3m gegrillt, Geschmack naja....

Karpfen: 16 Pfund als Fischküchle, Geschmack einwandfrei

Regenbogen: 15 Pfund gebraten, Geschmack naja

Bafo: 49cm gegrillt, Geschmack zum kotzen, da anscheinend mit Brot gefüttert.

Ich lass es lieber mit den Kapitalen, sind nicht so mein Geschmack


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Februar 2014)

Karpfen, aus ner Kiesgrube :
8kg im ganzen, im Römertopf mit Gemüse. Sehr lecker

Zander, aus dem Rhein.
74 cm filetiert und gebraten.
Sehr lecker.

Wels, 138cm aus dem Rhein.
Filetiert, gebraten und Welsgulasch, sehr fein.

Hecht, 98 cm. Ganz in den Backofen ohne zusatz. Sehr lecker.


Edit: 

In Jungen Jahren habe ich mal ne Barbe mitgenommen. Hab auch aufgepasst das beim ausnehmen keine Gallenblase platzt.
68 cm, gebraten. Absolut nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Franky (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hmm... Mal überlegen...

Regenbogenforelle: 58 cm, 3800 g
im Ganzen gegart (Backofen), Geschmack wie Knüppel auf Kopp 

Dorsch Ostsee: 85 cm, ca. 4500 g
Filet, gebraten - extrem lecker

Hecht: 92 cm, ca. 4500 g
Filet, gebraten - solala (ziemlich "dröge")

Schleie: 44 cm, 2500 g
im ganzen gebraten, solala

Lumb: 90 cm, ca 6000 g
als Filet gebraten, seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lecker


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht 95 cm , 
Gebraten und warm geräuchert
sehr gut

Dorsch: 90 cm
gebraten und gedünstet
sehr gut

Karpfen 72 cm
Gekocht und geräuchert
sehr gut

Karpfen 40 cm 
Gekocht
Schxxx:q

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> In Jungen Jahren habe ich mal ne Barbe mitgenommen. Hab auch aufgepasst das beim ausnehmen keine Gallenblase platzt.
> 68 cm, gebraten. Absolut nicht mein Geschmack.



Ne große Barbe hatte ich auch mal in meiner Jugend (so vor 35 - 40 Jahren...), denke so um die 5 Pfund.

Geschmack war gut, Gräten aber so, dass meine Mutter mir damals verboten hat, "nochmal so ein Vieh" mit nach Hause zu bringen..

Wurde am Stück im Ofen gebraten..


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Karpfen groß(wie groß keine Ahnung mehr) - geräuchert sehr lecker

Hecht 1,17m - Koteletts/Schaschlik gebraten sehr lecker

Schleie 58cm - geräuchert sehr lecker

50er Barsch  - gebraten etwas grobfaserig aber sehr lecker


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Barben hatten wir früher regelmässig bis über 10 Pfund in den Fischküchle. Da das aber eh meistens ein Fischmix ist von 3 bis 5 Sorten, kann man da schlecht was dazu sagen. Grillen oder braten würd ich se aber nicht


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Gute Frage!

Zander: 83 cm, filietiert und sehr lecker!

Hecht 92 cm in Stücke geschnitten und in der Pfanne gebraten; so la la.. relativ trocken!

Lachforelle 50-60 cm in Schweden aus nem Puff: gegrillt und geräuchert, sau lecker

Karpfen: 40 cm gekocht: katastrophe, kann aber auch an der Zubereitung meienr Mutter damals gelgen haben.

Aal: 82 cm, geräuchert; mehr Fett geht nicht.

Barsch: egal wie groß immer ein Genuß

Dorsch 95 cm filitiert und gebraten: top!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Seele schrieb:


> Barben hatten wir früher regelmässig bis über 10 Pfund in den Fischküchle. Da das aber eh meistens ein Fischmix ist von 3 bis 5 Sorten, kann man da schlecht was dazu sagen. Grillen oder braten würd ich se aber nicht


Hab ich ja auch gelernt ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Karpfen: 40 cm gekocht: katastrophe, *kann aber auch an der Zubereitung meienr Mutter damals gelgen haben.*


ja, das ist auch immer ein Faktor - der Koch....

Ich würd aber natürlich keinem Boardie unterstellen, nicht kochen zu können und dass deswegen ein Fisch nicht geschmeckt hat ....

:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



zanderzone schrieb:


> *Lachforelle *50-60 cm in Schweden aus nem Puff: gegrillt und geräuchert, sau lecker



Die schmecken sehr gut und Lachmöwen erst.......:l|supergri


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht: 101cm 7.8kg
In Bratreine im Ofen. Exquisit! 

Hechtfilets häute ich immer, mit Haut "hechtln" sie gerne ist mir aufgefallen.

Lasst die Muttis trotzdem schwimmen


----------



## Siever (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Wels, 1,3m
gegrillt, ganz ok

Hecht 95cm
gegrillt, mega lecker!!!

Zander 86cm
Filet im Speckmantel gebraten, der Hit!

Rotauge 42cm
direkt am Wasser auf den Einweggrill gehauen, abartig|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Siever schrieb:


> Rotauge 42cm
> direkt am Wasser auf den Einweggrill gehauen, abartig|kopfkrat:q


abartig gut oder schlecht??


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Gute Idee Thomas!


Hecht: 89 cm 
filetiert, paniert, lecker

Barsch: 43 cm
filetiert, paniert, lecker

Bei den anderen gefangenen Süßwasserspezies (Zander, Aal, Forelle, Saibling, Äsche) hab ich die genauen Maße nicht im Kopf. Aber auch hier haben die Größten sehr gut geschmeckt. 

 Wie schon im andern Tread beschrieben: 
( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279524 ) 
Der Geschmack hängt immer mit dem Wasser zusammen aus dem der Fisch kommt. Bei der Konsistenz ist meiner Meinung nach die Bratdauer das entscheidende Kriterium.


Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hängt mit dem Wasser zusammen, mit der Kochkunst, und, und, und...

Keine Frage....

Das lässt sich aber schlechter verifizieren als die Größe....

Daher:
Size matters ....
(Zumindest hier im Thread, boah ne, was ihr wieder denkt...)....


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die schmecken sehr gut und Lachmöwen erst.......:l|supergri



UUPS!:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

|bigeyesZitat Zanderzone:
"kann aber auch an der Zubereitung meienr Mutter damals gelgen haben."

*Du hast Deine Mutter zubereitet??*|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht 116 cm >> Filets gebraten sehr gut
Regenbogenforelle  aus nem Fopu 12 Pfd , kalt geräuchert >> super
NZ-Aal 24 Pfd >>> schäußlich, allerdings schmecken die kleinen Neu-Seelandaale auch nicht besser.
NZ-Tunfisch (leider nicht selbst gefangen) 180 Kg >> super
Sommer-Dorsch 11 Kg >> super
Skrei vom Händler >> na ja
Rotauge  1120 g sauer eingelegte Filets>>>>> klasse


----------



## wobbler68 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hallo


Hecht 104 cm
Filetiert und als Kotelett gebraten ,lecker

Karpfen 74 cm
Filetiert  gebraten ging 
sauer eingelegt lecker

Aal 89 cm
gebraten  ging gar nicht(modrig ,lag wohl am Gewässer)

Barsch ü 40 cm
ganz gebraten(da wird nichts durchs Filetieren verschenkt)lecker

Gründlinge 15-20 cm
gebraten lecker

Döbel ü 50 cm
Filetiert gebraten geht aber viele Gräten

Barbe ü 50 cm
Filetiert gebraten geht aber viele Gräten
geräuchert ganz gut

Regenbogenforelle 75 cm
Filetiert gebraten lecker 
mit "Maggi Lachs Sahne Gratin" sau gut

Und noch viele mehr:q:q:q



Mfg
Alex


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Wie groß war der Größte ??? 
Sone Ferkelfahnder Frage hab ich ja noch nie gesehen :q


----------



## Arschbert (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Meiner Meinung nach kann man das nicht verallgemeinern, ich hatte bei uns an der Oste mal einen 91er Hecht mitgenommen , und er hatte sehr gut geschmeckt . 

Ein anderes mal nahm ich einen 88er Hecht mit , gefangen in einem Lehm Gewässer.Geschmack (wie ein klumpen ''Modder'' .  Im allgemein denke ich das Fließende gewässer nur vom Vorteil sind für den verzehr größerer Fisch .


----------



## Surf (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

15kg Karpfen
Zwei hälften und komplett in den Ofen geschoben, sehr lecker
20 cm Grundel
Grill , ging auch
85 Zander
Filetiert in der Pfanne, sehr sehr lecker


----------



## Sammael (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

moin!
Interessantes Thema, was immerwieder kontrovers diskutiert wird.
Auch in klaren gewässern können fische moseln, das hängt zusammen mit den im futter und im wasser vorkommenden geosmin und isoborneolen.
wenn der Fisch diese im reichlich Fett angesammelt hat, kann selbst der beste koch nichts machen!

bisher hatte ich fast immer glück.
bei karpfen über 6 kilo, aalen und was sonst noch so anfällt.

bei leichtem modergeschmack hilft zitrone noch
beste grüße aus rostock


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Karpfen, 9 Kg, filetiert, gebraten = sehr lecker
Dorsch, >1 Meter = Fleischkonsistenz wabbelig, Geschmack fade
(andere Fische in der Größe einwandfrei)
Makrelen, ca. 50 cm, gegrillt = lecker, aber Aquavit Pflicht
Aal, 102 cm, gebraten = sehr lecker, aber siehe Makrelen
Brassen, 2 Kg, sauer eingelegt = nie wieder
Katzenwelse, ca. 18 cm, im ganzen gebraten= optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nicht schlecht
Wels, Größe unbekannt, gegessen in ´ner tschechischen Imbissbude = 2 Tage Sodbrennen...

ansonsten fange ich selten richtig große Fische!?!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Barsch, ca. 40cm - gebraten - geschmacklich gut, jedoch sehr festes Fleisch

Aal. 85cm - gebraten - geschmacklich gut


----------



## siloaffe (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

*Barbe* 89cm als Backfisch geschmack: nicht so prall 

*Hecht* 120cm gegrillt Geschmack: sehr gut
(mMn sind die großen Hechte, geschmacklich deutlich besser als die kleinen!) 

*Graskarpfen* ~100cm als Backfisch geschmack: gut 

*Aal *~120cm geräuchert Geschmack: gut (aber etwas arg fettig)

*Zander* 93cm Filetiert und gebraten: Sehr genial 

*Grundel* 21cm gebraten: Seehr, sehr gut


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Dorsch 95
Köhler 115

Beide frisch in Norwegen auf den Tisch, haben trotz jeder Menge 
weggeschnittenem Tran gechmeckt wie Oma unterm Arm...

Zander 87cm

Gefangen in der Weser, ging auch nur mit viel Speck und Zwiebel...

Nene ich bleibe lieber bei den typischen Küchengrößen und die Großen dürfen wieder für Nachwuchs sorgen, das können die besser als Gauenfreuden bereiten. #h


----------



## Pippa (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Ich selbst bereite auch eher die Mittelklasse zu. Was natürlich nicht daran liegt, dass ich keine ganz Großen fange #t

Der mit Abstand größte Fisch, von dem ich aß, war ein ~500 Pfund schwerer swordfish. Am Strand in SOA, direkt nach dem Fang vom Grill. Nur mit Pfeffer, Zitrone und ein wenig Knoblauch-Dip. Hätte man mir gesagt, es handele sich um Kalb - ich hätte es geglaubt. Ein unbeschreibliches Geschmackserlebnis.


----------



## steppes (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

*Wels* ü 1,60m
gebraten okay aber recht fettig
geräuchert absolut top

*Hecht* 1m
filetiert gebraten
lecker aber etwas trocken, ist bei Hecht aber generell so, daher lecker Soße dazu

*Zander* ü 80cm
filetiert gebraten
einfach top

*Schleie* 54cm
filetiert gebraten, okay
geräuchert ein Gedicht #6

*Aal* ca. 80cm
geräuchert lecker
gegrillt pfui

*Karpfen* 8kg
kalt geräuchert
lecker lecker wie Schinken

Generell bisher alles gut gewesen, wichtig ist die Zubereitungsart
Abartig war bisher nur gekaufter Fisch/Filet (wels von toom), teilweise nicht geniessbar und man konnte die Futterpellets rauschmecken


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Waller: 1,25m
Mit Bauchlappen zu großen Stücken filetiert. Zum Braten absolut ungeeignet, außer man steht auf cm-dickes Fett. Geräuchert allerdings sehr, sehr geil.

Aal: 94 cm
Geräuchert. Geschmack wie räucheraal halt, also geil.

Hecht: 107 cm
Filetiert und als ganze Stücke wie ein Steak in die Pfanne. Festes, weißes, meiner Meinung nach relativ geschmackloses Fleisch. Sehr lecker

Karpfen: ca. 6 kg.
Kann man schon essen, mag aber generell kein Karpfen

Zander: 70 cm
Ganz in Weißweinsauce.
Perfekt

Barsch: 43 cm
Ganz, gegrillt (Bzw. in alufolie gewickelt und aufn grill geschmissen). Sehr saftig, sehr lecker

Rapfen: Sehr groß. als Fischfrikadelle
Hat mir absolut nicht geschmeckt

Amerikanische Flusskrebse: Sehr groß
Is zwar für die verhältnismäßigen kleinen Krbese ne große Arbeit, schmeckt aber vorzüglich


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ansonsten fange ich selten richtig große Fische!?!|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


Das ist natürlich auch so ein Problem....
Meine waren ja auch ca. 30 Jahren "gesammelt"...

Nen Meterpollack , filetiert und gebraten, will ich noch anführen, net schlecht, aber Dorsch war mir lieber..


----------



## Siever (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> abartig gut oder schlecht??



schlecht...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

78er rapfen-auf ner paddeltour am feuer/grill zubereitet...der absolute horror(liegt aber wohl am rapfen selbst...)

96er hecht-filets gebraten...gut

88er zander-filets gebraten...gut

110cm lachs-gekocht(suppe)...gut

54cm flunder-gebraten...gut

große dorsche(ostsee, ü90cm) sehr faserig, in der laichzeit ekelhaft schwabbelig und wässrig-am liebsten die "küstendorsche" von 50-60cm

brassen über 3kg... als klops, geräuchert, oder sauer...gut

ich kann leider nicht sagen, dass die großen nicht, oder schlechter schmecken...schade eigentlich(wäre ein guter und überzeugender grund für´s zurücksetzen der großen)
die großen dürfen trotzdem weiter leben...


----------



## vermesser (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



observer schrieb:


> 78er rapfen-auf ner paddeltour am feuer/grill zubereitet...der absolute horror(liegt aber wohl am rapfen selbst...)



Mach mal Fischsuppe oder Fischsoljanka draus...einfach saulecker  . Das Fleisch vom Rapfen is nämlich ohne Gräten super lecker, weiß, ohne Moder und fest...


----------



## Kotzi (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

80er Zander , gebraten - sehr gut

46er Barsch, gebraten -sehr gut

großer Rapfen , verschiedene sachen ausprobiert- fleisch okay, aber den Gräten kommt man nicht bei

große Brassen: Fischfrikos, geräuchert  - sehr gut

Grundeln bis 22 cm- sehr gut

Karpfen 70 cm , geräuchert super, gebraten naja


80er Barbe- Backofen- habe ich als kind jedenfals immer gemocht


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Gibt ja fast nix, was da nicht schon an Arten und Größen in Töpfen gelandet ist - cool...

Erinnert mich an meine Jugend (Blindschleichen, Ringelnattern grillen etc.)..


----------



## elbeangler67 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht 84cm geräuchert, super

Schleie 53 cm aus der Spree: gedünstet auf Gemüsebett, ich hätte mal lieber die Möhren roh knappern sollen.

Blei, mehrere über 50-60cm geräuchert- sehr delikat

Plötzen, da nehm ich nur welche bis max. 25cm, einfach nur schuppen, ausnehmen, braten und dann suer einlegen( wie Bratheringe)schmeckt super

Wels 101cm 13 Pf. filetiert und dann gebraten- super

Barsch 42 cm, Haut abgezogen und dann gebraten, delikat

Hechte unter 60 cm nehm ich gar nicht mit und nen größeren, als die 84 cm hab ich noch nicht gefangen, ich bin eigentlich kein gezielter Großwildjäger, freue mich über jeden Fisch, gebe aber zu, würde auch gerne mal so eien Meterhecht drillen. 
Mit den Karpfen hab ich `s nicht so, ist mir zu aufwendig #6
und Zeitintensiv, wenn nicht zufällig beim Stippen oder Feedern einer beißt. Die dürfen bei mir alle wieder schwimmen #h

beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## Perca3.0 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Ich hab jetzt schon dreimal "Grundel" gelesen. Ist das etwa die berühmte Schwarzmeergrundel?


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht 1,08 m - gefüllt im Ofen und Speck umwickelt - Außen sehr gut, innen Trocken und geschmacklos - fazit nie wieder Großhecht, da 60-70er auf die Art saulecker sind.

MeFo - 75cm  am gleichen Tag Sushi saulecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Grundeln will ich auch noch, die sind inzwischen auch bei uns angekommen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

ich denke mal, dass damit die schwarzmundgrundeln gemeint sind...kann man gut essen-diese kleinen bockwürstchen...

(aber blindschleichen und ringelnattern grillen|bigeyes???
wie schmeckt denn sowas??????????)


----------



## siloaffe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon dreimal "Grundel" gelesen. Ist das etwa die berühmte Schwarzmeergrundel?



Jap die sinds!

Die haben für ihre Größe extrem viel Fleisch, kaum Gräten und schmecken seh, gut


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Dorsche über 70 nehm ich nicht mehr mit das fleisch am kopf wird so dick das es beim braten zu Kaugummi mit fisch Geschmack wird. Dem kan man wohl entgegen wirken bei der Zubereitung aber für mich als singel ist das ohne hin zu viel Fleisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



observer schrieb:


> (aber blindschleichen und ringelnattern grillen|bigeyes???
> wie schmeckt denn sowas??????????)


ALS KINDER!!

Schmeckte klasse - so ohne Gewürze und fast verkohlt, aber mit dem Gefühl herrlicher Freiheit im Wald...

Würde ich heute als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister sicher anders beurteilen ;-)))

Aber an die Grundeln will ich mich dieses Jahr auch machen - damit wieder zum Thema:
Wie groß können die denn werden?


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

hi,

HECHT 112cm - filets und koteletts gebraten, sehr lecker

ZANDER 99cm - filets gebraten, sehr lecker

BARSCH 44cm - filets gebraten, sehr lecker

AAL 107cm - in alufolie im backofen, widerlich!!  (ich war noch kind, an 
                  räuchern war nicht zu denken und die forellen haben so immer
                  geschmeckt.) war mir eine lehre!!

AAL 89cm - geräuchert, sehr lecker

KARPFEN (Wildform) 88cm - filets und koteletts geräuchert, ein traum.

BARBE 76cm - filets geräuchert, herrlich

BARBE 68cm - filets gebraten (mit haut), grauenhaft 

BRASSEN 62cm -  im backofen,ohne kopf und schwanz, in einer auflufform  
                          mit mediteranem gemüse und gewürzen, sehr lecker

BRASSEN 58cm - filets gräuchert, ein traum

RAPFEN 80cm - koteletts gebraten, na ja.  schwanzfilet gräuchert, sehr 
                      lecker

ROTAUGE 43cm - geschröpft und gebraten, ein traum!!

ROTAUGE 40cm - im ganzen geräuchert, nicht so mein fall

GRUNDEL 19,5cm - filets gebraten, sehr lecker


----------



## Kotzi (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Grundeln sind die großen meistens so um die 20 cm, gibt aber auch wirkliche Kaventsmänner die haben dann so 25, jedoch war bei mir knapp über 20 schluss. Grundeln schmecken mir ( in allen größen) jedoch wie folgt am besten.

Kopf abschneiden und Gedärme entfernen, waschen , trocken tupfen, salzen pfeffer, mehlieren - frittieren bis knusprisch. Am besten mit Dipp ( Tzatziki etc) . Gibt nen wunderbaren Snack.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon dreimal "Grundel" gelesen. Ist das etwa die berühmte Schwarzmeergrundel?




Schwarzmundgrundel.
Gibt da glaube ich 3 verschiedene Unterarten, viele Unterscheiden aber nicht. Ich genauso wenig. Grundel is Grundel, und damit doof.
Allerdings schmecken die, ohne Kopf, wie Pommes in der Friteuse gemacht, gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

hi,

grundeln an sich gibt es mehrere hundert verschiedene arten.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundeln

hier bei uns am rhein sind derzeit drei arten vertreten

schwarzMUNDgrundel  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzmund-Grundel

kesslergrundel   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kessler-Grundel

marmorierte grundel    http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmorierte_Grundel


die marmorierte ist dabei die am wenigsten vertretenen art


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> grundeln an sich gibt es mehrere hundert verschiedene arten.
> 
> ...




Genau die 3 hier vertretenen Arten meinte ich


----------



## JimiG (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Barsch 48cm gebraten und einen von 47 cm geräuchert, extrem lecker
Hecht 107cm filetiert und gebraten wirklich sehr gut
Wels 95 cm gebraten auch fein
Lachsforelle 72cm gebeizt ein Gedicht
Silberkarpfen 135cm meine Eltern meinten der war gekocht super ich esse keinen Karpfen weil:
Karpfen 6kg bäääähhhh als wenn man nen Löffel voll Schlamm im Mund hat|gr:
Karausche 42 cm ( lange im klaren wasser schwimmen  lassen) gebraten mit Kräuterbutter sehr gut
Brasse nehm ich ab 55 cm zum Räuchern mit schmeckt super 
Aal 2,5 kg nie wieder so einen Großen 
Zander 80cm gebacken sehr lecker
Schleie 50cm gebraten ging so, geräuchert ganz gut
Rotfeder 42cm naja ich lasse seitdem die Finger von
Saibling 43 cm geräuchert sehr, sehr lecker
Gründling 20cm hatte das fette Vieh in der Bode und weils irgendwo stand das das in Frankreich ne Delikatesse wäre auch gebraten und probiert war nicht übel
Dorsch 78cm filetiert und dann fritiert war lecker 
Stör 95 cm im Angelpark gefangen und gebraten war sehr lecker 

sodele ich hoffe ich habe keinen erschreckt wie viele Fische ich so gegessen habe aber mir schmecken die meisten Arten eben sehr gut. Liegt wohl daran das ich zuhause immer selber koche und dann eben viel ausprobiere. Somit ist neben dem Erholungseffekt meines Hobbys eben auch ab und an mal ne Mahlzeit mit drin.


----------



## steffen287 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Also ich habe nen 68er Rapfen mal von Oma als kochfisch in Dill machen lassen so wie sie sonst immer dorsch zubereitet also das fleisch war super lecker aber die Gräten Nerven echt Oma will keinen mehr sehen 

Plötze und Rotfeder gebraten und Sauer eingelegt echt lecker aber nächstes mal nehm ich nur 2 Kilo mit und keine 8 hab fast 1 monat lang fast jeden tag auf arbeit die fische gegessen kam mir schon zum hals raus


----------



## siloaffe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> grundeln an sich gibt es mehrere hundert verschiedene arten.
> 
> ...



Es sind 4 Arten 

Du hast die Flussgrundel vergessen.

Die sehen aus wie kleine zander mit Grundelkopf


----------



## 42er barsch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

oh, das war mir nicht bekannt.

habe bei uns bisher auch nur zwei arten selbst gefangen ( kessler und schwarzmund)  eine marmorierte durfte ich bei einem "grundel-event" schonmal bestaunen.

mal sehen wann die erste begegnung dann mit so nem verkleideten minizander ansteht.

danke für die info.

gruss


----------



## siloaffe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Auch wenn sie Flussgrundel heißt, hab ich sie bis heute nur im Hafen an den schlammigsten Stellen gefangen.....


----------



## Namenloser (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

3,7 Kilo Brasse geschmeckt super und die Gräten waren dazu noch echt esserfreundlich
7 Kilo Wildkarpfen ausgezeichnet gebraten wie geräuchert


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



Namenloser schrieb:


> 3,7 Kilo Brasse geschmackt super und die Gräten waren dazu noch echt esserfreundlich


Stimmt, ist ja auch Argument für "Großfisch":
Je größer, desto eher werden Gräten zu "Knochen" und sind so besser rauszupuhlen..

Auch wenns nix mit Geschmack zu tun, worums hier ja geht ;-))


----------



## Namenloser (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Ich sah das auch eher als angenehmen Nebeneffekt.


----------



## muddyliz (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht 112 cm, 11 kg, im Ganzen 4,5 Stunden lang geräuchert (Bild 1). Beim Abhängen aus dem Räucherofen wäre er mir fast in der Mitte durchgebrochen, und es lief gut Saft raus, ich also beherzt zugepackt, nur eben an der falschen Stelle, nämlich im Maul. #q Das Ergebnis ist auf Bild 2 zu sehen.
Der Hecht wurde im Ganzen bei der Weihnachtsfeier verzehrt, die Leute standen Schlange (wie in der DDR  ), hat sehr gut geschmeckt, wie man in Bild 3 sehen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Cool - selbst tote Hechte sind gefährlich..

Der sieht ja klasse aus auf dem Foto, tolle Farbe!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Und was ist jetzt die Absicht deines Freds, lieber Thomas?


----------



## SoeSchu (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht 106cm, filetiert, gedünstet oder im Ofen gebacken (auf Seranoschinken, mit Marinade): Essbar, aber im Vergleich zu kleineren Exemplaren aus demselben Gewässer und gleicher Zubereitungsart eher fade und deutlich trockener. Meine Frau hat mir Hechte >75cm verboten, die soll ich "wieder reinschmeissen oder besser erst gar nicht fangen" |bigeyes Auch eine Triebkraft von C&R... 
Lachs 117cm (Ostsee), filetiert, als Sushi, gebraten, gebacken mit verschiedenen Gewürzen: Schmeckt gut, aber extrem fett. Deutlich fischiger und weniger zart als kleine Exemplare. Als Geschenk oder Einladung zum Essen würde ich mich über eine 50er MeFo mehr freuen, als einen Meterlachs.
Grüße, Sören


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Karpfen 90 cm, 15 Kilo (aus der Saale in Halle) filetiert und ohne Fett in der Pfanne gebraten -> ein Traum!!! 
Aal 86 cm 2 Kilo aus der Ostsee - gebacken im Ofen -> schweinelecker!
Zander 86 cm - filetiert und natur in der Pfanne gebraten ->gerne immer wieder!
In der Kindheit alles Mögliche angeschleppt und von Oma braten lassen...Freude sah anders aus!
Bei Schleie, egal welche Größe, halte ich Abstand, und auch Hecht ist nicht mein Geschmack!


----------



## Petterson (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Karpfen 70cm + X (weiß nimmer so genau) portioniert auf verschiedene Zubereitungsvarianten: war der leckerste Rüssler, den ich jemals hatte.
Karpfen um die 40cm aus dem gleichen Gewässer, benachbarte Stelle: wär für meine damalige Freundin fast ein Trennungsgrund gewesen (geschmacklich nicht von irisch Moos zu unterscheiden).
Der Unterschied lag in der Jahreszeit und damit Wassertemperatur (und damit auch Nahrungsangebot).
Zander 93 cm, ebenfalls gleicher Fluss: portioniert auf verschiedene Zubereitungsweisen immer ein Gedicht. Ich bin übrigens mit der Frau verheiratet, die auch den Mooskarpfen ertragen hatte :l.


----------



## moborie (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Leng -1,26m als Filet gebraten saulecker
Dorsch -85cm  siehe oben
Hecht - 97 cm Filet gebraten oder geräuchert sehr lecker
Karpfen - ü.15kg gebraten , kalt geräuchert und heiß geräuchert alles super
Bafo - 73cm geräuchert super
Zander - 78cm alle Zubereitungsarten alle Größen einfach Spitze
Regenbogenforelle ü.6kg siehe Zander


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Alles Fresssäcke hier - klasse ;-)
Immer her mit weiteren Infos..


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Hecht ü 1m - gebraten, gegrillt und geräuchert sehr gut!
Karpfen ü 10kg - kommt stark auf das Gewässer und die Jahreszeit an, schwankt von zart, saftig und lecker bis wässrig, modrig und Trennungsgrund (wie schon treffend bemerkt wurde).
Schleie ü 50cm - geräuchert und gebraten sehr lecker!
Aal ü 90cm - is mir zu tranig.
Wels ü 1,50m - geräuchert, gebraten, frittiert - extrem lecker!!
Zander ü 80cm - fang ich nicht 
Barsch - in allen Größen und Zubereitungsformen gut!
Brasse ü 60cm - sehr lecker als Fisch'n'Chips im Bierteig oder im ganzen geräuchert
Rotauge/-feder ü 30cm - super zum einlegen geeignet!


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die Absicht deines Freds, lieber Thomas?


 
|supergri Argumente für ein "Entnahmefenster" sammeln vielleicht?!?

... scheint aber nicht klar aufzugehen, nachdem was hier alles schon als kapital aber lecker unsere Kehlen runter ist ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie groß war der Größte?????*

Reines Interesse, weil ich bisher auch viele große Fische schon gegessen habe, ohne dass es mir nicht geschmeckt hätte.

Weil aber auch viele immer wieder sagen, Große schmecken ihnen nicht bzw. auch immer wieder behauptet wird, Große würden per se nicht schmecken - was sich eben nicht mit meiner Erfahrung deckt.....

Aber wer bin ich denn, Erfahrungen anderer anzuzweifeln?

Da frag ich dann lieber..

Küchenfenster ist mir da wurscht, das ist ne reine Bewirtschaftungssache und hat nix mit der Qualität von großen Fischen in der Küche zu tun..


----------



## ulli1958m (18. Februar 2014)

*Mein Größter 1968*

*Erstes Angeln mit Kumpel....ein Rotauge..20cm....gefangen im Jahr 1968* #6

1. Stolz wie Oskar ..Heimfahrt angetreten.....Eltern nicht zuhause.

2. Fisch ....Kopf ab....ausgenommen...gewaschen...

3. anschließend Pfeffer und Salz drauf.

4. Ab in die Pfanne....Herd voll aufgedreht
*( Qualm...Sichtweite inner Küche ca. 2 bis 3m )*

5. Fisch von links auf rechts gedreht
*( Sichtweite jetzt ...knapp 2m )*

20 Minuten später 

*Fisch ist fix und fertig* :vik:

*Lecker....naja...*
uns hat keiner gesagt das man die Schuppen weder braten noch essen kann 


*Ps: ich war so froh das ich nach Hause mußte....*
*..... als die Eltern von meinem Kumpel zur Tür herein kamen*


----------

